# My old lady is gonna be home soon! Can ya help me out ?



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

OK... One thing led to another. I was sitting there minding my own business. And then this happened. It was'nt my bike..... nope. But I guess thats irrelevant. So.... whats the best way to clean this up. Fumes ain't no problem (got the windows open). I'm hoping for a satin finish. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Run, Run away now!!


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

whats the problem strath?:drink::turned:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Ever think about black paint !! :laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

You got a three wheeler in the other room too?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)




----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

strathd said:


> OK... One thing led to another. I was sitting there minding my own business. And then this happened. It was'nt my bike..... nope. But I guess thats irrelevant. So.... whats the best way to clean this up. Fumes ain't no problem (got the windows open). I'm hoping for a satin finish. Thanks in advance.


 12'x16' Persian rug for her early Christmas present. Or spill a gallon of white ceiling paint and tell her you wanted to surprise her by painting the room, but had a mishap.:whistling


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Ok, please tell me this is a joke... 

NO? Oh chit - got AC & Heat in the doghouse? 
Magic Eraser, 409, that orange stuff & a lot of elbow grease


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

WTF were you thinking?
Hell of a party eh?
Try some paint thinner and a scotchbright followed by some butchers wax.


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

loneframer said:


> 12'x16' Persian rug for her early Christmas present. Or spill a gallon of white ceiling paint and tell her you wanted to surprise her by painting the room, but had a mishap.:whistling


 Brilliant !!!!


----------



## Kekeever (Nov 17, 2009)

Get on the bike. Ride out the door and never look back.


----------



## robin303 (Nov 15, 2009)

Time for a drum sander.:blink:


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

Break the back window and leave when she calls tell her you know nothing about it and she should call the police right away. Better yet you can get home sooner.
She will be so happy to see you rushing to protect her from the hells angles that broke in and trashed your house.


----------



## RobQuillin (Oct 27, 2009)

Just pretend it isn't there. When she points it out to you just act like you can't see it.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Ya, I've tried that before. It doesn't work. They won't believe you.


----------



## RobQuillin (Oct 27, 2009)

Whenever I use it with my wife she realizes that she is talking to an idiot and just drops it. She just quits talking to me for a few days. Sometimes I fail to see a down side.


----------



## TulsaRemodeler (Nov 24, 2009)

strathd said:


> OK... One thing led to another. I was sitting there minding my own business. And then this happened. It was'nt my bike..... nope. But I guess thats irrelevant. So.... whats the best way to clean this up. Fumes ain't no problem (got the windows open). I'm hoping for a satin finish. Thanks in advance.


If you were actually involved in that :notworthy


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

RobQuillin said:


> Whenever I use it with my wife she realizes that she is talking to an idiot and just drops it. She just quits talking to me for a few days. Sometimes I fail to see a down side.


Ya, they give you the silent treatment thinking that it is a bad thing. Sometimes you think they might catch on and just talk to you non stop, now that would be punishment.:laughing:


----------



## Joe Roofer (Nov 24, 2009)

It looks like it has happened before.


----------



## Birch (Jul 20, 2009)

Have the artist sign their work, turn up the volume, have another beer….

http://comics.com/rose_is_rose/?Page=2


----------

